# whats a good price for a 2006 look 585 frame?



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

Whats a good price for a used 2006 Look 585 frame? I can get one for about a $1000. It is 6 years old and there are other brands I am looking at like 2011 focus cayo or 2011 bianchi sempre. Is that price high for a 6 year old bike?


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

It's a bit tough to say, all depends on the condition. Do you have pics etc? The 585 is a pretty special bike.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Not a great help, I know, but whenever I'm looking for the price of something, whether buying or selling, I look at expired auctions on eBay. At least for a starting point.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know how much an used 2005 585 would cost. However, you can get a brand new 2010 585 for $2099. 

Look 585 Frameset - REVO Cycles - Dana Point, CA


----------



## CSquare43 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd say it really depends on the condition....but if it's in good shape, then not a bad price for (arguably) one of the best bikes ever built...


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Last year, I sold my mint 2006 585 with Dura Ace 7800 to a friend for $1600. So, a grand for the frame? Hmm, a teenie bit high. I like the sound of the Focus. Although I have no idea how smooth and stiff they are, best case it rides like a Look, Focus seem really high quality. Good luck.


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a brand new in the box old stock 585 Elle, Medium. 
I'm offering it up as a custom build. An example Campagnolo Chorus build isn't all that much more than the frame originally retailed for.

-Steve


----------

